# Starting a Reef Tank?



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys. I figured I'd post this thread here since the caption on the reef tank sub-forum says,"discus the aspects of reef tanks", and this is that.

I may have the oppritunity to start a reef tank pretty soon for relatively cheap, but I need to know the basics...that is, if there are any _basics_. to a reef tank lol.

I want some nice, colorful, peaceful, non-poisonous coral to put in my tank after I get a bulb for my used fixture (a 34/36" Square Pin, 96W, 50/50 Coralife bulb ranging from $49-60). I figure I will get that for my birthday somewhat early this coming summer. While I thought about it, I realized that I don't know anything about caring for coral! I don't even know still if I will be able to learn enough before the summer is here.

I need to know a long list of basic, good beginner corals so I can, I guess research them indivisually? but first, I would like to know the basics, what most of them have in common. Care required for all coral. I really am clueless.

Don't be hesitant to chime in, even if you don't have alot of information you can think of at the moment. I would appreciate any help! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

BettaFriend said:


> ...I would like to know the basics, what most of them have in common. Care required for all coral. I really am clueless.


The basics (in no particular order), and VERY generally:

*Correct water parameters*: Salinity, pH, alkalinity, calcium, magnesium, etc should be at ideal levels. Excluding temperature, most of these parameters can be provided with a quality synthetic salt mix. Temperature should be within the recommended range. 

Compounds such as ammonia and nitrite should be non-existent. Nitrate and phosphate should be as low as possible (ideally at non-detectable levels); dissolved organic compounds should also be low (carbon, phosphate reactors, refugiums, protein skimmers, etc will deal with the organics).

*Appropriate Lighting*: Photosynthetic corals contain photosynthetic symbiotic algae zooxanthellae. The coral shelters the algae and in return the algae provides the coral with nutrients. Different types of zooxanthellae (and hence, different types of corals) have different lighting requirements. Some corals require intense lighting, others only require low indirect light. 

Providing the correct amount of lighting is key. Too little or too much and the coral will either expel the zooxanthellae and bleach or mass produce it and 'brown out' (that is to say the intensely green coral may become drab brown in color). A bleached coral (one that turns white since it lacks zooxanthellae) is in a dangerous situation can die if the lighting issue isn't resolved.

To some degree, the positioning of the coral plays a role in how much light it is exposed to. A low light demanding coral, for example, is better placed on or near the sand bed in an intensly illuminated tank. In many (but not all) cases, a high light demanding coral may be ok in a moderately lit tank if it is positioned as close to the lights as possible, etc.

There are some corals that are non-photosynthetic. They require no light but must be regularly fed to survive which makes them challenging to keep. A common non-photosynthetic coral in the hobby is tubastrea (also known as sun coral or sunflower coral):










*Reef Safe Occupants*: Avoid placing non-reef safe fish or inverts in the tank as they will damage or eat corals. Some non-reef safe aquarium inhabitants may be hitch-hikers (flatworms, various coral-eating nudibranchs, red bugs, flat worms, etc). It's best to remove pests as soon as they are detected.

Be aware that some corals can be very territorial and aggressive to other corals. Coral placement is keep (some corals can sting or encroach upon adjacent corals, others engage in tank-wide 'chemical warfare'), etc.

*Water Flow*: Some corals thrive in high flow environments, others do best in low flow environments. Construct the water flow to meet the needs of the coral(s).



BettaFriend said:


> I need to know a long list of basic, good beginner corals...


I regard beginner corals as hardy corals that can survive and perhaps thrive in temporary non-ideal conditions (i.e., a novice aquariums) and have lax lighting requirements. With that said, any coral coral has limits and hardy corals can perish. 

Corals I would recommend to beginners:

Zoanthids (soft coral)
Mushrooms (soft coral)
Anthelia (soft coral)
Calaustrea/Candy Cane Coral (LPS coral)

In very general terms SPS corals are the most demanding and challenging to keep. If the general conditions exist to support SPS corals, the following types are fairly hardy: Pocillopora, Montipora, Stylophora, Hydnophora.

There's more that I could write but I'm out of time and have to run. Have fun researching!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks kay-bee!

So basically when I research a coral I need to know the Salinity, pH, alkalinity, calcium, magnesium, wheather it photosynthisizes, prefered water current, and the level of aggression of the coral.

If I left anything out, please let me know.

I guess I am going to get to researching! I didn't know that corals had care sheets lol.

btw, would a 96W bulb (50/50) in a 30g tank be "high" or "moderate" or something like that, or would it be low-lighting?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

BettaFriend said:


> I didn't know that corals had care sheets lol...


asira.org has some interesting data. Their site's experiencing some tech problems or something nowadays: 

https://sites.google.com/a/asira.org/www2/caresheets



BettaFriend said:


> ...96W bulb (50/50) in a 30g tank be "high" or "moderate" or something like that, or would it be low-lighting?


96W PC over a 30gal would probably be moderate lighting or between moderate and low-end moderate lighting. 

One of my reef tanks is a 29gal under 72W PC (36W 50/50 & 36W Actinic, low-end moderate lighting/high-end low lighting) containing the following corals: 

LPS: Candy cane coral and goniastrea.
Soft Corals: Pulsating xenia, zooanthids, palythoa's, mushrooms, yellow polyps, anthelia.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

BF, I'll try some Montipora Capricornus and get back to you with the results.


----------

